# Features Request of OBS Studio



## Dimas Bagus Nirwandhani (Jul 27, 2016)

Please add features for *OBS Studio* like on *OBS Classic* on *Settings > General : Notification Area Icon, Minimize to Notification Area. 






*


----------



## saileshkush95 (Jun 15, 2018)

I try to record certain part of my window. OBS works for me but it did't show any types of boundary line or guide line to identify my exact location i the windows, Is there any way to achieve this or need to add this features. Help Me


----------



## saileshkush95 (Jun 21, 2018)

Is they any way to draw on screen while streaming or recording windows or desktop. If this can achieved with the help of some plugin let me know if not then please add this features as soon as possible


----------



## Wilburston (Apr 25, 2020)

Can, on the MacOS platform, please space out the control (start/stop streaming, recording, studio mode, setting and QUIT) buttons so exit is way away from the other buttons as if you mis hit it, there is no confirm close dialogue or option!!!! Haven't don't it (yet) while in broadcast but godamn its scary close to settings....


----------



## mjplowcha (Aug 30, 2020)

I use OBS to output to some education media through Microsoft Teams. 
I also use OBS to output to Twitch, YouTube, and other video recording sources. For this purpose, everything is just fine. 

Unfortunately, Teams and a few other webcam style streaming software programs are already designed to work with webcams on laptops that are flipped horizontally by default. This means that everything coming out of OBS  is flipped horizontally on the viewer's end and all the text is backward.

I've used the 'flip horizontally' for each scene and source such as the text, camera, and... well, the whole scene on OBS, but now the text is backward for me in the Preview and Program monitor and it is kind of a pain to constantly have to remind myself to mirror everything before I send it out. Otherwise, I love the fact that I can do everything I need to do with my green screen and twitch setup for my students on a webchat too. That's pretty cool. 

Can you please add a 'Flip horizontally on Program output' feature where the Preview is normal so I can read the text correctly and the Program (output) is mirrored? That would be amazing!

Thank you very much!
M.P.


----------



## steve cruz (Jan 8, 2021)

#1 Multiple Audio output selections - I live stream shows from my Mac using OBS and Zoom, Virtual Cam makes video easy, but some of my content is pre-recorded videos, and I need to hear it's audio from my Mac headphone out at same time as sending via Soundflower to Zoom.
#2 A way to receive external scene change commands via MIDI, USB or other internal software (i.e. Qlabs). Perhaps a "Learn" button in the Keycodes page?


----------



## Peter Akakpo (Mar 16, 2021)

I think mark in and mark out for media source will be a good additional feature


----------



## LeeHockHin (Apr 3, 2021)

Is it possible for OBS to create a new Source Type?  For IP Cameras?
Here are some of the reasons

1) There is a 2 to 3 seconds delay for RTSP feeds on OBS using Media Source
2) Some RTSP urls don't work in OBS when they work in other Windows Utilities like SplitCam
3) Many people are trying (without much success) to use IP Cameras as Video source for OBS
4) This new source type should be able to handle standard features of IP Cameras like 
       a) User name and password login
       b) various protocols like RTSP, ONVIF, etc
       c) able to scan the LAN for IP Cameras
       d) maybe even have integrated PTZ (Pan/Tilt/Zoom) controls

I have been using the utility from here https://www.ispyconnect.com/  which says that it is "Open Source Camera Security Software" to access my IP Cameras and then use the Views setup there into OBS.  But having this functionality in OBS would benefit many people, especially with the current lockdown situations


----------



## djquartz (Jun 10, 2021)

One my camera's right now is showing mirrored in obs. There is a flip vertically option for the source and would need a flip horizontally option as well to correct the image.


----------



## Zaki-Ahmed1 (Dec 9, 2021)

I would like to put in a request for a "Default" button to be present in the settings window for OBS. Currently when I am making adjustments, I end up inputting something that messes with my streaming/recording settings. I cannot always remember what the original value was for certain things such as Snap Sensitivity, Video Bitrate, Resolution, Sampling Rate, etc.

It would be helpful if there were a "Default" button that sets everything back to the initial settings from application installation. This would help for those who make accidental mistakes when messing around with values for the first time in settings. I could see this existing as a simple button next to the "Save" and "Cancel" buttons.

I have attached a file showing where this could persist.


----------



## PedjaS (Feb 11, 2022)

Few ideas for MultiView:

It would be great to have an option to set order of scenes in MultiView. Order in scenes windows is not always the best for MultiView as there they are shown in zig-zag. Also, when MultiView is displayed on touch screen it is more practical that more frequently used scenes are at the bottom, easier to reach.

When OBS studio is in Studio mode, click on Preview should initiate transition of Preview to Program.

When OBS is not in Studio mode, Preview in MultiView should not be displayed. That space should be available for more scenes.

If scene in MultiView has assigned HotKey that should be displayed in scene frame. Workaround to add HotKey in scene name is not good as text size is to small. HotKey should be visually more prominent.

There should be option to remove Program frame and free that space for scenes. Active scene is readily distinguishable by frame outline color so Program frame is not necessary. Actually, Program frame has real purpose only in Studio Mode, as well as Preview frame.

4 and 6 scenes in Multiview Layout would be good to have. Maybe even arbitrary number which would be autofit to available space.


----------



## parsivan (Mar 31, 2022)

OBS has a lot of limitations when it comes to recording Audio. The Audio needs a better mixer and management on par with DAWs;  It would really help if you can connect a soundcard and just assign each input individually. Personally, I think it's best for everyone if we just make the audio settings and mixer from scratch because this way the app is for managing your audio is not intuitive. why can't I just use my 8 input Behringer soundcard UMC1820 to stream audio? The obs app needs serious consideration of focusing on the Audio. Believe me, if obs UP their audio game, everyone will be using obs. there are so many people making and finding complicated and time-consuming ways to capture audio. Please. I beg you. I'm tired of going down the audio rabbit hole every time I need to use obs.


----------

